# pigeons



## marnan14 (Dec 31, 2010)

i am in the pahrump, las vegas, nevada area & can bring them to you please help--- 702-501-7372---margie
please i need help with finding a new home for my snow white pigeons-
they are they type that puff out the chests & lean back while fanning out the tail feathers-
i have lost my home & job- and cannot feed them or care for them the way they have been -
please only experienced pigeon caretakers contact me-
thank you- your help will be most appreciated-


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

please check back as there are several members in your area I do believe.. good luck finding a good home.. Im so sorry you have to go through this..


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Marnan14--you are not the only pigeon keeper that has run into hard times.
Sevaral of us have had to get rid of our birds because of the same reasons.
I'm sure you will find someone to take your birds and maybe in the future they can give you a pair to start again.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry for your troubles, Margie. Sounds like you have fantail pigeons. How many do you have? I'll be happy to do what I can to help.

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I would take them if I were closer! Good luck


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

How many birds do you have that need a home?


----------

